# Ferguson Disk Harrow



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Any one know where to find a parts manual for a ABO-22 ? I found the assembly and operators manual.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This may be of some help, the Harry Ferguson ABO-22 continued in production as the Massey Harris 22, then the Massey Ferguson 22, and eventually as the Massey Ferguson 25 disc into the 1980's.

A parts manual for either the ABO-22 or the later MH or MF 22 will work for yours. The MF 25 will work for some parts. The last MF 25 parts diagram I needed for a Harry Ferguson ABO-22 restoration came right out of the AGCO online parts book for the MF-25, and the discs, nuts, and shafts from my local John Deere dealer as generic disc parts. The broken spacers were replaced with AGCO MF 25 units, as were the broken scrapers. The wood bearings came from the folks below. It won first in an antique restoration equipment show as a Harry Ferguson ABO-22, and only a few parts and the frame were original.

The version you have uses wood bearings, eventually the Massey Ferguson 22 used cast iron bearings, then the 25 went to ball bearings. The cast iron bearings will interchange with the wood bearings, but do not last as long in regular use. But for occasional use and storage outdoors they will outlast the wood bearings. 

The wood bearings are available here: http://www.woodexbearing.com/produc...isc-harrows-cultipackers-other-farm-equipment.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> This may be of some help, the Harry Ferguson ABO-22 continued in production as the Massey Harris 22, then the Massey Ferguson 22, and eventually as the Massey Ferguson 25 disc into the 1980's.
> 
> A parts manual for either the ABO-22 or the later MH or MF 22 will work for yours. The MF 25 will work for some parts. The last MF 25 parts diagram I needed for a Harry Ferguson ABO-22 restoration came right out of the AGCO online parts book for the MF-25, and the discs, nuts, and shafts from my local John Deere dealer as generic disc parts. The broken spacers were replaced with AGCO MF 25 units, as were the broken scrapers. The wood bearings came from the folks below. It won first in an antique restoration equipment show as a Harry Ferguson ABO-22, and only a few parts and the frame were original.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help . I did locate a parts manual for a MF 22 . It is on the way. You have been a wealth of knowledge .


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> This may be of some help, the Harry Ferguson ABO-22 continued in production as the Massey Harris 22, then the Massey Ferguson 22, and eventually as the Massey Ferguson 25 disc into the 1980's.
> 
> A parts manual for either the ABO-22 or the later MH or MF 22 will work for yours. The MF 25 will work for some parts. The last MF 25 parts diagram I needed for a Harry Ferguson ABO-22 restoration came right out of the AGCO online parts book for the MF-25, and the discs, nuts, and shafts from my local John Deere dealer as generic disc parts. The broken spacers were replaced with AGCO MF 25 units, as were the broken scrapers. The wood bearings came from the folks below. It won first in an antique restoration equipment show as a Harry Ferguson ABO-22, and only a few parts and the frame were original.
> 
> ...


Found a nameplate it is a 22. Where can I locate bearings and scraper blades ?


----------

